# Everything Tastes Like SALT?



## tmdescovich

Had RAI-131 two weeks ago and today everything I put in my mouth tastes like a mouth full of salt. Even water and toothpaste. Am I crazy? I heard of problems with taste afterwards but this is strange and really gross. Anyone have this problem?


----------



## GD Women

Did you drink plenty of water as recommended? I didn't have that problem, perhaps sucking on lemon drops took care of that.


----------



## midgetmaid

I didn't have that problem, but I'm sure your dose was much higher than someone without cancer.

Renee


----------



## tmdescovich

There is a name for it. Radiation Sialandenitis. Damage to salivary glands from the RAI. Doc says it will go away eventually. Found some information and studies online that say about 11% of RAI patients have this problem. Lucky me It can last anywhere from 2 weeks to 2 years!


----------

